# Sudden loss of Power in '09 Routan



## Mojo Johnson (May 14, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum and I'm hoping someone may be able to give me some advice or identify with the unfortunate problem I have recently experienced with my 2009 Routan SE. 

I was driving with my entire family on the highway when all of the sudden my check transmission light started blinking and beeping at me. I then realized that the engine was running but not putting power to the tranny. I tried shifting gears manually but it was disengaged. The next thing I noticed is that I had no power steering or power brakes. 

I negotiated the van off the highway and luckily ended up off of an exit near a VW dealership. Once stopped I shut off the engine and put it in park. It would not start back up.

I had it towed to the dealership and the first thing they checked was the battery and fuses. The battery was spewing out acid so they replaced it along with the "shutt-off fuse" (or something) but the fuse just blew again. This was last week. We were about 300 miles from home. I am now in a rental vehicle back home while VW tries to figure out what the problem is.

Has anyone here experienced anything like this with the Routan before? I've heard of engines shutting down at highway speed but they were typically able to be re-started. This thing is just dead.

My first VW (although it's not a real VW) and I really want to love it but I've only had it for a month and it put my entire family in jeopardy during our first road trip in it.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

It wouldn't surprise me if the battery exploding caused it. They can explode, and that surely is not any vehicle manufacturers fault. Did you get any warranty from the dealer you got it at? 

I know you said the van had no power brakes or steering, but was running, both of which would have been there IF the van was running, I'm assuming that the engine was off already. The power steering runs of the accessory drive and the power brakes are assisted by engine vacuum that is present while the engine is running. Regardless I'm sure it was a panicing situation for sure. Please keep us posted. Best of luck

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mojo Johnson (May 14, 2012)

So far it's been at the dealership for 2 working days and they have not been able to find the issue yet. They tell me that they believe it to be a short circuit somewhere in the vehicle and they are trying to track it down. 

I have an extended factory warranty through April 2013. I am a worried about this because this van was recalled from it's first owner by VW on the NY State Lemon Law due to the infamous oil loss issue with these engines. The engine was rebuilt and the van was resold (to me) and I literally logged my first payment on this vehicle the day this happened. I hope on not signed on for years of disappointment... I do really like the Routan. Of all the mini vans we checked out, it is definitely the most stylish and actually fun to drive.


----------



## Mojo Johnson (May 14, 2012)

Here is an update to the situation with my Routan which is ongoing. 

It spent a week at a VW service center in PA and received a new battery, new ECM, new ASD Relay, and entirely new electrical wiring to all components.

I have had it back for a week now and everything was fine until....

Today the EXACT same thing happened to it. Now it is at another VW service center here in NY for who knows how long? 

This all began the very day my first payment on the vehicle was logged. If VW cannot rectify this I will most likely spend the next 5 years in hell, terrified to leave the neighborhood. 

Did I mention I really WANT to love this van? It has been nothing but trouble. I will most likely need to take it up with VW as evidently I got a "bad one." :facepalm:


----------



## Mojo Johnson (May 14, 2012)

*Update - for anyone interested*

The issue that I am now experiencing with my Routan is indeed the same problem that caused it to spend a week int he shop 2 weeks ago. Something is causing it to blow out ignition coils. As soon as the put a new ignition coil in it, it "pops." 

Today the technicians asked me about who installed the new engine that was replaced as part of the original factory recall indicating that the issue may be related to the new engine. It looks like it will be in the shop for a while longer. At least this time they gave me a 2012 Routan to drive until they get it sorted out. With the amount of time my van has been spending in the shop I may end up keeping it.


----------



## Mojo Johnson (May 14, 2012)

So my Routan has been in the shop for 20 of the last 27 days and it will be another week before they get the part needed to _try _ to repair it. The guys at the shop said it burned through 3 ignition coils. Now we're waiting for the delivery of an ignition coil bracket. 

I don't see how a bracket is going to resolve the problem that this vehicle decides to die on the road whenever it feels like it. 

Has anyone had any experience with this? I know VW's have had noted issues with ignition coils, but this is a Chrysler, I'm assuming it uses a Chrysler ignition system.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

The entire drive train is Chrysler so I would also assume it uses Chrysler (Mopar) ignition. What concerns me most is the fact that your van was already recalled once for the lemon law. That aside, it is possible a bracket is causing a problem if whatever is attached to it is being shorted out (or otherwise compromised) due to a bent or broken bracket. I will like to know what the final outcome is. Good luck.


----------



## Mojo Johnson (May 14, 2012)

Well, after 28 days in the shop and a visit from a VW Quality Management technician they have determined bad spark plugs to be the root cause of the ongoing ignition system issues. They replaced the plugs, the coils, and the coil bracket and it's running clean. 

My fingers are crossed!


----------



## Mojo Johnson (May 14, 2012)

....aaaand it's back in the shop!

Yesterday I hit the remote start button. It started then promptly stalled. Once I put the key in and turned it back on the check engine light came on and the familiar rough idle indicating a problem with the ignition system again returned. 

I've learned 3 things so far:

1.) This van likes to fail at the worst times - road trip, Memorial day weekend, and the 4th of July. Next up is my birthday in August and I'm already preparing for the worst. I've got AAA and VW Service on speed dial!

2.) The reasoning behind it being a 2009 model year with so little mileage on it (20K) is glaringly obvious. Frankly, I have no idea how the original owner got 18K on it.

3.) Once a lemon, always a lemon. I rolled the dice on it because it looks really good (I still love it and feel proud to drive it. A feeling I never thought I'd have with a minivan) but this vehicle has made my life a living hell since pulling it off the lot. Worst buying decision I have ever made in my life and I feel I will be regretting it for years to come. 

Good luck fellow Routan owners. I sincerely hope you are able to get the most out of your vehicles and enjoy them as I wish I could enjoy mine. 

The only bright spot for me is that I've had the opportunity to test drive 3 new vehicles in the last 2 months. Now I'm outfitted with a 2012 Jetta which is pretty snazzy.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*New engine?*

Was this problem there before the new engine was installed? It's possible that something was not re-installed properly, like a ground cable. That could cause all kind of electrical problems.


----------



## Mojo Johnson (May 14, 2012)

As far as I know the only problem that existed prior to the initial buy-back was "excessive oil consumption" which was apparently rectified. I do believe that something went seriously awry during the engine overhaul process but that is mere speculation.

After spending a day in the shop it was determined that the cause of this latest check engine light was the Charcoal Evap Canister. This part was replaced and all codes were cleared. VW assured me that the original repairs are holding up and that this malfunction was completely un-related. 

At least I know for certain that this van has a new engine, all new electrical components, new spark plugs, and now a new evap canister. The powertrain seems to be really strong, it shifts very smoothly and has good power, so no complaints there. 

I'm going to once again cross my fingers and brace myself for the next thing to go wrong and hope that it's not something that leaves my family and I stranded on the roadside.


----------



## LeightonM (Nov 14, 2021)

I just bought the VW ROUTAN 2009 and the power faded on me today, Just as you described. Scary. It restarted and I continued but it faded again. Started again and I made it home. Did you find what was wrong with yours.


----------

